
Formula 1 wants more dramatic-looking cars that race better in 2021 - extarial
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1375939
======
nearlyepic
I doubt they end up looking much like this aside from the front wing and
sidepods. Just from first glance the halo looks much too thin to have the same
stability as the one from this year. The power unit regulations are also still
up in the air to my knowledge, and that's more important to the overall health
of the sport IMO.

